# Henry Calderwood on the Jewish and Christian economies



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 10, 2019)

Professor Henry Calderwood of the United Presbyterian Church (Scotland) wrote the following about the differences and similarities between the Jewish and Christian dispensations:

When we are instituting comparisons between law and Gospel, let it not be forgotten that there was Gospel as well as law under the Jewish dispensation, and there is law as well as Gospel under the Christian. ...

For more, see Henry Calderwood on the Jewish and Christian economies.


----------

